# Best Wood Filler to Stain Over on Poplar



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm going to be building a closet out of poplar and plan on staining it when done.

I'd like to use a wood filler for nails holes and a few errant seams that will take an oil-based stain as well as possible. On my last project I used a Wonderfil ebony filler because I was going to use an ebony stain and it worked OK. Just curious if there is a more specific filler that folks use that accepts stain better.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Stain the wood first, add a layer of varnish or whatever your finish is and then match the filler to that.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I use Timbermate. It takes stain …fairly…well. but, it can be mixed with powdered or water based dyes to achieve the color you need and used as dhazelton suggests.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 Timbermate - Use natural color, absorbs dye stains well, oil based gel stains fairly well.

I have good luck with Behlen's Water based grain filler on minor imperfections. Absorbs stain evenly.

Hardest part of any patch prior to staining is at edges of defects filled - the ends of wood fibers absorb more color than rest. Hence, 
+1 dHazelton - Fill after adding color.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm with dhazelton 
Build the project get it all sanded, stain add first coat of finish then use colored putty [Home Depot has many different shades of putty] then second coat. 
You can also mix two colors of putty to get just the right shade.
Doing it this way the filler can't seal the wood where the stain can't get to the wood and do it's job.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

In the 70s we would do as i suggested and the filler we used was just linseed oil glazing putty mixed with stain. perfectly fine for nail holes.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Yep! dhazelton 
That's about the time I was doing a ton a cabinets, before nailing on the face frames was a no no. LOL


----------

